# [ratkaistu] miten Welho kaapelikanavat Kaffeine 1.0_pre2:n?

## sakus

Moi!

Kaffeine 1.0_pre2 ja Anyseen DVB-C joka toimii, olen Welhon kaapeliverkossa. Kun konffaan DVB:tä Kaffeinessa, niin lähimpänä oikeata "source"a on fi-HTV, jolla kyllä joitain kanavia Kaffeinen skannaus löytää, mutta esim. MTV3/Nelonen/SubTV jää löytymättä - ei hyvä..

Miten ihmeessä saan oikeat Welhon tiedot kerrottua Kaffeine 1.0:lle, jotta se löytäisi kaikki kanavat? Olen koittanut googlailla ja löytänyt kaikenmaailman sepustuksia w_scanista (jonka senkin asensin ja vähän aikaa leikin) ja vanhempien ja uudempien Kaffeine-versioiden eroavaisuuksista DVB-konffauksissa jne (koneeltani löytyi myös fi-Welho -tiedosto, mutta en millään saa kyllä Kaffeinea sitä tajuamaan), mutta enpä ole vieläkään onnistunut saamaan mitään toimivaa aikaiseksi..Last edited by sakus on Sat Nov 14, 2009 11:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sakus

Onnistuhan se viimein! Googlaus ja soveltaminen toimii näköjään edelleen ennemmin tai myöhemmin.. näin se loppupeleissä meni:

w_scan tarvittiin siis tähän, se löytyy portagesta ihan sillä nimellä

```
w_scan -f c -F -t 3 -x -v > WelhoDVB-C
```

tyrkkäsi sopivaa infoa WelhoDVB-C -nimeseen tiedostoon

```
cat WelhoDVB-C

# file automatically generated by w_scan

# (http://wirbel.htpc-forum.de/w_scan/index2.html)

# freq sr fec mod

C 306000000 6900000 NONE QAM64

C 330000000 6900000 NONE QAM256

C 338000000 6900000 NONE QAM256

C 554000000 6900000 AUTO QAM256

C 834000000 6900000 AUTO QAM256

C 858000000 6900000 AUTO QAM256

```

jotain tuon näköistä syntyneestä tiedostosta löytyy, sieltä vain copy/pasteemaan tiedostoon ~/.kde4/share/apps/kaffeine/scandata.dvb jonne lisäsin seuraavanlaisen entryn

```

[dvb-c/fi-Welho]

C 306000000 6900000 NONE QAM64

C 330000000 6900000 NONE QAM256

C 338000000 6900000 NONE QAM256

C 554000000 6900000 AUTO QAM256

C 834000000 6900000 AUTO QAM256

C 858000000 6900000 AUTO QAM256

```

Tämän jälkeen Kaffeine 1.0 antoi sourceski nätisti tuon lisäämäni fi-Welhon ja vieläpä osasi skannata kanavat ja kaikki löytyi.

Loppuun vielä mutinaa miten pääkaupungin kaapeliverkko ei ole automaattisesti listoilla mukana vaan joutuu googlailemaan epämääräisyyksiä ja leikkaamaan/liimaamaan löytämiään ohjeita että saa jotenkuten toimimaan..  :Wink: 

----------

## sakus

1.0_pre3:ssa tiedosto jonne skannaustiedot tyrkätään on nähtävästi vaihtanut nimeä: ~/.kde4/share/apps/kaffeine/scanfile.dvb

.. silti oon sitä mieltä että tähän on pakko olla oikeampikin tapa. No, pääasia että toimii.

----------

